
Show HN: Setting up an app status page for $5 per month - cyberferret
http://devan.blaze.com.au/blog/2016/7/15/building-a-status-page-for-5-per-month
======
corobo
Will a $5 droplet handle the surge of traffic when your main site is down. I
don't know your userload, but you should consider that.

Nothing worse than a status page that's down.

~~~
street
A properly configured $5 VPS can handle a massive amount of traffic if it's
just serving a single static (cached) page.

But to follow up on your point: I hope the EB script that updates the pages
automatically while doing maintenance will not wait for a response to its POST
requests before actually letting EB perform the maintenance. Otherwise you
create a crucial unwanted dependency on your status server.

~~~
corobo
Indeed a properly configured VPS can - What I mean is make sure it's properly
configured before chucking a status page on it. The post didn't really go into
the properly configured part.

~~~
cyberferret
I cannot attest to the 'properly configured' part. I simply used their Ubuntu
Droplet 'out of the box' apart from installing MySQL on it. Would love it if
you can point me at a guide or post on how to configure a Digital Ocean
droplet for better availability and reliability.

